# Nederlands horloge forum



## nordwulf

Ik heb horlogeforum.nl gevonden maar de indeling van de onderwerpen en de gebruikte software is echt hopeloos. Zijn er geen andere goede Nederlandse forums?


----------



## DustinC

Is dit niet goed genoeg dan?


----------



## nordwulf

Niet echt druk hier helaas. En ook slechts 1 algemeen forum.


----------



## Proenski

Northlander said:


> Niet echt druk hier helaas. En ook slechts 1 algemeen forum.


Lekker blijven posten, wordt het vanzelf drukker ;-)


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Ik doe m'n best, maar of het helpt? ;-)


----------



## maniac2003

Ik post niet veel hier, maar om de aanwezigheid wat te vergroten bij deze. Ben wel voornemens om hier ook wat meer te huizen naast horlogeforum.nl verder ken ik eigenlijk ook geen actieve NL fora.


----------



## U R a Bus

Same here, HF is echt wel druk.


----------



## Bidle

Rolexforum.nl van Peter is er nog, was altijd wel gezellig maar ook veel verloop geweest. Uiteraard dezinvanluxe.nl, maar ook daar is iedereen weg door het slechte beleid. Dan was er nog het paneraiforum.nl was een paar maanden wel leuk. Dan het initiatief van Peter voor het audemarspiguetforum.nl is eigenlijk nooit echt iets geworden. 
Verder zijn er nog diverse horloge topics op diverse fora die nog steeds wel aardig lopen.

Enfin, enkel het horlogeforum.nl loopt idd nog erg goed. Denk ook dat de enige is, enkel is daar de echte kennis (mbt speciale uurwerken, geschiedenis merken, etc, etc) weinig aanwezig muv enkelen.


----------



## GuidoK

Je zou zeggen dat er vast wel potentie is voor een beter opgezet nederlands horlogeforum.
Dus zoals horlogeforum (algemeen van aard dus), maar dan met betere software.
Bijna elk forum (over wat voor onderwerp dan ook) heeft namelijk bijna in de offtopic sectie vaak ook wel een groot horlogetopic waar liefhebbers rondhangen, dus dat geeft wel aan hoeveel horlogeliefhebbers er zijn.


----------



## maniac2003

Ben ik wel met je eens Guido. HF is na de upgrade/verbouwing er naar mijn idee niet beter op geworden.


----------



## T_I

maniac2003 said:


> Ben ik wel met je eens Guido. HF is na de upgrade/verbouwing er naar mijn idee niet beter op geworden.


Hey, een update van dat forum. Ik was er al een hele tijd niet meer geweest en ik merk dat m'n account de update ook niet overleefd heeft. Ach ja, blijf ik lekker bij WUS. (Al kom ik daar ook helaas niet al te vaak meer, druk ineens met een leuke werkgever en werk. (ipv de vorige en meer OR werk wegens issues dan echt werk)


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Ik wilde zojuist even bij het HF kijken, maar de hele site staat op "alleen lezen" modus, wie heeft daar nog meer last van?


----------



## skyjacknl

James T. Kirk© said:


> Ik wilde zojuist even bij het HF kijken, maar de hele site staat op "alleen lezen" modus, wie heeft daar nog meer last van?


Present James!
Veel storingen laatste tijd...


----------



## James T. Kirk©

skyjacknl said:


> Present James!
> Veel storingen laatste tijd...


Dus jij kunt ook niet reageren! :-(


----------



## J.O.B.

Tsja, en duurt zo te zien al een uurtje of 12 &#55357;&#56863;


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Lekker bezig daar! :-(


----------



## J.O.B.

LOL , maandag komt 't vast wel weer goed


----------



## Myrrhman

Hier ook ja. In al 19 uur geen activiteit meer geweest.


----------



## Piede

Ligt dus niet aan mij.


----------



## Lencoth

Prettig dat we hier i.i.g. een fall-back hebben om te controleren of het een algemeen probleem is


----------



## dialstatic

Zelf vind ik de nieuwe forumsoftware van HF weldegelijk prettig. Een kleine head-up voor een >24h durende update was evenwel prettig geweest. We hebben hier immers wel met een verslaving te maken ;-)


----------



## M.Singer

Lencoth said:


> Prettig dat we hier i.i.g. een* fall-back hebben om te controleren *of het een algemeen probleem is


Nou, dit in 4 jaar nog niet eerder meegemaakt, forum gehackt oid?

Als het werkzaamheden waren, hadden ze dat toch wel laten weten neem ik aan.


----------



## James T. Kirk©

M.Singer said:


> Nou, dit in 4 jaar nog niet eerder meegemaakt, forum gehackt oid?
> 
> Als het werkzaamheden waren, hadden ze dat toch wel laten weten neem ik aan.



Nu weer on line. Zeer summier berichtje ergens tussenin, dat het een "bekende bug" is, maar nergens excuses of niks, het gaat gewoon door, alsof er niets gebeurd is. Ik heb al gemeld dat als ik wat met kopen en verkopen op dat forum doe, ik in ieder geval mijn e-mailadres vermeld, _mocht het forum weer uitvallen_!


----------



## manriki

Misschien een domme vraag, maar waarom specifiek een NL forum ? Met de engelse forums die we hebben kan ik prima uit de voeten. Waarom beperken tot NL ?


----------



## Martin_B

Het komt denk ik voort uit het feit dat WUS een Nederlands (gebaseerd) forum was. Daarnaast is het soms leuk in je eigen taal te kletsen en ook forum genoten te ontmoeten.
Er is al een keer een Kaliber meeting geweest, waar een stuk of 20 forumleden elkaar hebben getroffen. Dat was erg leuk


----------



## Skyfire

Volgens mij is het lugholes forum hier nog niet genoemd...
Nederlands forum maar zonder de regeltjes en rare lay-out van HF


----------



## Martin_B

Skyfire said:


> Volgens mij is het lugholes forum hier nog niet genoemd...
> Nederlands forum maar zonder de regeltjes en rare lay-out van HF


Die kende ik nog niet. Doorstart van dzvl?


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Die kende ik nog niet. Doorstart van dzvl?


Nope,... volgens mij ketters van horlogeforum.nl. ;-)


----------



## Skyfire

Bidle said:


> Nope,... volgens mij ketters van horlogeforum.nl. ;-)


Ik zie het meer als HF zonder het politiek correcte gezeik over alles, maar ketters klinkt ook leuk


----------



## Martin_B

Heb me geregistreerd. Eens kijken hoe het daar is


----------



## boeing767

Al dat gezeik steeds om die layout van HF  . Vroeger vervloekte ik het ook, maar ik moet eerlijk bekennen dat ik toch vaker daar zit dan hier (inmiddels) en dat ik het inmiddels zelfs fijn vind werken. Daarbij zijn er meer actieve members. Op sommige berichten heb je binnen een minuut al een paar reacties, hier mag je (helaas) blij zijn als je dat in een uur haalt  ....


----------



## maniac2003

Ben ik het wel mee eens. Als je de manier van werken eenmaal snapt is het wel ok.


----------



## T_I

Ik vind de snelheid prima hier, zoveel zit ik niet meer op fora. Te druk met 'real life', helaas. (de narigheid die m'n vrouw in 2012 had is weer terug, joepie...  )


----------



## boeing767

sterkte T_I


----------



## Proenski

Ik ken de voorgeschiedenis niet maar sterkte T_I!

Ik vind het hier ook prima; je zal best aan de aanpak wennen van HF maar ik vind de opzet echt uit het jaar kruik :-x


----------



## T_I

Proenski said:


> Ik ken de voorgeschiedenis niet maar sterkte T_I!


Non-hodgkins, and it's back. (gelukkig de iets minder aggressieve variant, dus behandeling na weekje weg)



Proenski said:


> Ik vind het hier ook prima; je zal best aan de aanpak wennen van HF maar ik vind de opzet echt uit het jaar kruik :-x


----------

